# Lot of Old Schwinn Muscle Bikes and Western Flyers. Craigslist.



## REDAIR13 (Nov 9, 2019)

Old bike lot schwinn stingray buzz bike 1960s 1970s bmx bike bicycle
					

5 bikes. 1 price. 400 takes all. 1968 Blue Schwinn Stingray bmx conversion 1970s Red Schwinn Stingray 1960s Violet Girls Schwinn 1960s Green buzz bike western Flyer 1960s Western Flyer Eliminator...



					springfield.craigslist.org


----------

